# cuz bike pics are cool



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello All,
I’ve seen lots of nice rides on this forum (most recently a cool blue burner, a little-big 29er, a bmx racer, a pimped-out titus, etc) and was hoping you ladies would not mind posting pics of your bikes. It might even prevent some of the “what bike, what seat, what fork should I get for my SO?” 

Here’s my wife’s:


----------



## commuter_girl (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's my ride.
First mtb ever. After 2 years and replacing every part 'cept the frame.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

one of mine... taken in a hotel room the evening before a race, empty pizza box for a chain lube "drip pan" and all!


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*sweet!*

Ooooooo, a Seven! I now have HT envy.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's my main ride... '05 Jamis Dakar Sport:










I also have a singlespeed commuter based around a Raleigh Talus frame, but I don't have a pic.

- Jen.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

deanna said:


> one of mine... taken in a hotel room the evening before a race, empty pizza box for a chain lube "drip pan" and all!


Nice!

I'll raise you a pair of Sevens. 

My hardtail, GF's full-suspension.


----------



## MightySchmoePong (Jan 12, 2004)

*it ain't blue*

Here's my Turner, about a year and a half ago. Brand new, never ridden and still with the uncomfortable woman-specific saddle on it (apparently not this woman). I like the black, myself. I luv my bike. 

Oh, and once again I have neglected to log MSP off. This is MidAtlanticXCer.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My main ride...


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

antonio said:


> a little-big 29er


I'll claim that one! It's the first time in a loooong time that I have loved and been excited about a geared bike. So I'm posting her again...

And then the true love...the ss yeti. She's set up a bit different now, she has disc brakes, Kona P2 fork and some H-O-T citron rims.

And finally, the commuter bike complete with coffee cup holder on the bar.


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

My two main rides together


----------



## phoenixrider (Mar 19, 2005)

*My two bikes*

My Turner 5-spot 
and my one week old Specialized Sequoia Comp.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*nor here*

you guessed it. nothing to see.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*mine...*

in no particular order.

La Belle Dame en Rose: '04 Surly 1x1









the new baby: '05 custom Titus Racer X








(currently sporting a Manitou Skareb Super-80)

my first love: '01 Trek 8000








not pictured: 2 roadies
'01 Trek 5200
'00 Bianchi Giro

also not pictured: 
'76 Motobecane Nomad
and various other frames & parts

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*nothing to see here*

nope.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*whoops! sorry about the multiple posts*

computer glitch.

doh!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*nothing here either*

nada.


----------



## Coaster? (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hey Moonbeam...*



moonbeam said:


> And finally, the commuter bike complete with coffee cup holder on the bar.


What kind of coffee transport are you using? Does it work well?
I've been looking for one myself, but there aren't many options out there. I'm sure a jerry-rigged version would just end with severe scalding.
Thanks.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*As long as we're posting street steeds, too*

Here's mine. As you can see, my daughter was a big fan of bikes from way back!


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

Coaster? said:


> What kind of coffee transport are you using? Does it work well?
> I've been looking for one myself, but there aren't many options out there. I'm sure a jerry-rigged version would just end with severe scalding.
> Thanks.


http://www.somafab.com/morningrush.html

It's from Soma. It's alright...I still have some slosh, but it's the best I've found. I have a friend who has one that's a screw top, fits in her water bottle cage. She doesn't get the slosh that I do, but she also can't drink on the fly. I think hers is from Nissan...but I'll double check for ya.
The holder is nice, but I need to start looking for another coffee cup that might not slosh as bad...I think about it on the morning ride in, but don't get scalded enough to remember past that.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's my new baby..









No pic of the roadie yet, but it's an Orbea Lobular 100.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

MightySchmoePong said:


> Here's my Turner, about a year and a half ago. Brand new, never ridden and still with the uncomfortable woman-specific saddle on it (apparently not this woman). I like the black, myself. I luv my bike.
> 
> Oh, and once again I have neglected to log MSP off. This is MidAtlanticXCer.


WOW MidAtlanticXCer,

Great looking spot!! I too like the black. I just got done assembling mine.

aloha,
g


----------



## ahimanic (Oct 29, 2004)

*Baby Truth*

Here's my wife's 14" Ellsworth Truth that I built for her last fall....


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Custom byStickel with Rohloff hub









Brodie SS conversion


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*Namrita...seatpost?*



namrita said:


> Here's my new baby..


Hey is that a hydraulic seat post extension? (Or whatever they are called....) Give me some scoop about that set up!

And OT...I'm sooo excited about Sunday!!!


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Yet another Kona...

Here's my tricked out Kik! LOVE it!


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> Hey is that a hydraulic seat post extension? (Or whatever they are called....) Give me some scoop about that set up!


Gravity dropper adjustable seatpost.

mtbr reviews here...

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Seatpost/product_124499.shtml


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Personal opinion on the gravity dropper*



namrita said:


> Here's my new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to hear your personal experience using it. Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

moonbeam said:


> Hey is that a hydraulic seat post extension? (Or whatever they are called....) Give me some scoop about that set up!
> 
> And OT...I'm sooo excited about Sunday!!!


Yep, it's the Gravity Dropper...I love it. My legs are so long that my seat is always super high, so now that I can lower/raise it with a click it makes me more comfortable on descents. It's a little heavier than a regular seatpost obviously, but the benefits certainly outweigh the grams!

Me too! Can't wait


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

-kelly- said:


> I would love to hear your personal experience using it. Do you know how much it weighs?


It's 450g. More info at gravitydropper.com.

Here's the write-up I wrote for them:

_It's not just for downhillers! At 5'8" with a 34" inseam, my legs are much longer than my torso...which requires me to have my seat up really high on my bikes! I primarily race in Adventure Races (12 hour and longer) and Solo Endurance Races (12 hour, 24 hour, 100 mile, etc.). Some courses are long climbs followed by long descents, and some courses are rollers with quick ups and quick downs. In order to get the most power on the climbs, I like to have my seat as high as possible for the optimal leg extension. But, then, it's too high for me to feel stable on the descents. The Gravity Dropper has been the perfect solution...I am now able to keep my seatpost high for climbs (whether singletrack, pavement, or gravel road), and quickly lower it an inch for mild descents and technical sections. I also have the ability to click it down another notch (3 inches lower) for really steep descents. It has improved my confidence and comfort during all the long rides and races I've done this year. I'd say that the small amount weight it adds to my bike setup is definitely worth it!

Bike Setup: 2004 Kona King Kikapu, Gravity Dropper seatpost, Chris King headset, Easton EC90 flat bar, SRAM X.9 drivetrain, Race Face Next cranks, Fox F80x fork, Avid Juicy 7 hydraulic discs, Mavic 717 rims with WTB Laserlite hubs

Recent Race Results: 
Cowbell Challenge 12 Hour MTB Race: 3rd Womens Solo
Southern Lights 24 Hour MTB Race: 3rd Womens Solo
Bakers Dozen 13 Hour MTB Race: 2nd Womens Solo
Save the World 20 Hour Adventure Race: 3rd Co-ed Elite Team
Raging Russell 18 Hour Adventure Race: 3rd Co-ed Elite Team_


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Very cool*



namrita said:


> Yep, it's the Gravity Dropper...I love it. My legs are so long that my seat is always super high, so now that I can lower/raise it with a click it makes me more comfortable on descents. It's a little heavier than a regular seatpost obviously, but the benefits certainly outweigh the grams!


My legs are on the longish side, short torso though and I like to ride my saddles high. It sucks because I can never touch the ground given my saddle height. If I lower the saddle then I don't have enough power for climbing and my knees feel like they are going to hit my chest.This may do the trick!

Thanks!


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

-kelly- said:


> My legs are on the longish side, short torso though and I like to ride my saddles high. It sucks because I can never touch the ground given my saddle height. If I lower the saddle then I don't have enough power for climbing and my knees feel like they are going to hit my chest.This may do the trick!
> 
> Thanks!


yup, sounds like it will do the trick. i was surprised about how easy it is to use. one thing though, they have 2 models- the Descender and the Gravity Dropper...the Gravity Dropper is a little more expensive but it is the one with the remote lever on your handlebar...I'd highly recommend going this route. Let us know what you think if you get one!


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

*my newest...*

love 










Also in the quiver: a shiny red curtlo (my engagement ring), a dusty GT road bike, a well-used Rocky Mountain Flow, and a non-descript, stickerless, black commuter bike.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

*New Stumpy*










My new toy. Don't have any pics in action yet, as it hasn't seen any dirt. Will have the maiden voyage this weekend and I'll definitely get more pics. Can't wait!


----------



## trailrunnerx (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is my bike


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Since you asked*

one of my bikes


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Very nice!*



trailrunnerx said:


> Here is my bike


What are those spoke patterns?


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

aword4you said:


> My new toy. Don't have any pics in action yet, as it hasn't seen any dirt. Will have the maiden voyage this weekend and I'll definitely get more pics. Can't wait!


maybe it's just the pic...but it looks like your seat is pointed slightly up. you may want to change that to make it level or even very slightly pointed down. nice bike..have fun with it.


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

My baby (BeOne)










And my Haro HT in line at the bike wash (my neighbor's bike collection is starting to rival mine  )


----------



## trailrunnerx (Jul 22, 2005)

pacman said:


> What are those spoke patterns?


Mavic Crossmax SL


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Anyone else notice the incredible appeal and sexiness of the posts by Antonio, Mahgnillig, FreeRangeChciken (1/2), and ScreamPint?

Why????

Photos are in the *MOUNTAINS* instead of in front of the garage door......


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

My bike hasn't made it to the mountains yet


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

My Bianchi SS. Favorite bike by far. Ride it all the time.
SantaCruz Superlight. Basically a couch on wheels. Easy to ride.
Orbea Dama women's racing bike. What a ripper. Best bike I have ever raced.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

pacman said:


> What are those spoke patterns?


 those do look cool. not disc compatible i am sure.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Not the mountains necessarily, but...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*That'll do*



aword4you said:


> Not the mountains necessarily, but...


I should have said I like the bikes captured *in nature* and not with a man made background. My imagination just gets derailled with a coffee table or easy chair backdrop.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

There'll be more soon  I'd rather have pics in nature also!


----------

